# Control de una bombilla a traves de un TRIAC



## Skovilla (Oct 17, 2006)

Pues es un pequeño trabajito que nos han mandado en la facultad, y la verdad que no se como empezar, necesitaria un circuito muy simple que m permita controlar la luminosidad de una bombilla de 60 W con un triac, a ver si podeis darme información y ayuda porfavor.Despues de saber el diseño que tendria el circuito debería implementarlo en fisico comprando los componentes, asi que a ver si podeis hecharme una manita con las dos cosas, 

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO,SALUDOS!!!


----------



## teseo (Oct 17, 2006)

Aqui tienes un link donde explica el diac y el triac y al final veras un circuito para el control de potencia, espero que te sirva.

http://www.ucm.es/información/electron/laboratorio/practicas/Practicas de electronica/PRA15_0506.doc

saludos


----------



## Skovilla (Oct 20, 2006)

Muchisimas gracias m has sido de mucha ayuda, pero a ver si pudierais ayudarme en otra cosilla... ahi t dan los componentes para realizar el montaje cogiendo la tension de un transformador de 72 voltios y a mi m interesaria conectarlo directamente de la red de 220v 50 hz sabriais decirme k componentes deberia utilizar?, Muchisimas gracias de nuevo, Saludos!!


----------



## Guille DJ (Oct 20, 2006)

podias probar esto, este que no necesita transformador ni nada, solo 7 o 8 componentes, enchufarlo y listo es muy simple echale un vistazo.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/atenpote/index.htm


un saludo


----------



## Skovilla (Oct 20, 2006)

el potenciometro de k tipo es?y dnd va colocado? en serie con la resistencia de 250?


----------



## Skovilla (Oct 20, 2006)

Muchisimas gracias,m viene de perlas ese eskema, lo uniko k no entiendo es k es, llave del pote...?? muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 20, 2006)

Significa que algunos potenciometros  ademas de variar la resistencia tienen dos contactos que se usan como  interruptores de encendido o apagado como en los antiguos o actuales modelos de radio a transistores,walkman etc,pero ten cuidado porque por alli circularan los 220 voltios,debes identificar estos contactos de encendido y apagado que generalmente son de los extremos y despues de soldarlos echarles una capa de barniz aislante o pintura por las dudas,el terminal del medio del pot se une a uno de los extremos de sus terminales para usarlo coo resitencia variable,asi que funciona como los radios antiguos, con el boton del potenciometro por las dudas ponle su perilla de plastico, prendes la luz y al ir girando el pot la intensidad va en aumento al regresar vas atenuando hasta apagar ,igual que el volumen de un radio antiguo.

Cuidadocon los voltajes.


----------



## Skovilla (Oct 21, 2006)

Muchas gracias otra vez! sois la caña, estoy aprendiendo mucho con vosotros desde ke he descubierto este foro, muchas gracias de verdad.Y espero no parecer pesado pero ahora m ha surgido otra duda en el eskema, k significala flecha k tiene la resistencia de 250 K?? espero no ser pesao, muchas gracias de nuevo, y SALUDOS!!


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 21, 2006)

Para nada todos hemos pasado por lo mismo,la flecha encima de la resistencia de 250 k significa que es variable de acuerdo al giro del eje del potenciometro puede tomar valores continuos entre 0 hasta 250 000 ohmios,eso es lo que cambia los niveles de disparo del diac y corta la onda de voltaje alterno de 220 v antes que se complete,lo que hace este circuito es "truncar" la onda sinusoidal de 220 V de esta manera el voltaje eficaz se reduce  funcionando como un suiwtchiador muy rapido.
Cuando veas esa flecha encima de un condensador es que es un condensador variable o trimmer
para cambiar la frecuencia de resonancia en algunos filtros
o tambien asi se sintonizaban las emisoras de los radios antiguos.
Un saludo desde Lima Perú


----------



## emapalla (May 16, 2007)

Hola que tal alguin sabe sobre algun circuito como este, pero para el manejo de una corriente de 6A


Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## rolotech (May 19, 2007)

Saludos amigo emapalla, para manejar mas corriente es cuestión de buscar un triac que soporte la corriente que estas necesitando en tu caso mas de 6A.


----------



## Avid (May 19, 2007)

Bueno creo que es el mismo, lo que tienes que hacer es controlar el disparo del triac.


----------

